# Skyblue contact details



## DougP (12/12/15)

Hi guys

Was at Skyblue yesterday to pick up some items.

Skyblue's new (temporary) number is 071 414 6949 till they get their telkom lines.

They answer calls on this NUMBER during store hours:

Store hours
Mon-Fri 9:00 -18:00
Sat: 9:00 - 13:00


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (12/12/15)

DougP said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Was at Skyblue yesterday to pick up some items.
> 
> ...



Now how's that for free advertising.....


----------



## DougP (12/12/15)

Actually not. 
At the end of the day we all share the same passion for vaping regardless of which forum we use and which vendors we choose to buy from.
This was to assist people trying to get in contact with them who were enquiring earlier on here as to contact details for them.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

